
WW2 Training Film for US Soldiers: How to Behave in Britain (1943) [video] - DanBC
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltVtnCzg9xw
======
Animats
A film from the U.S. National Archives. See it on the Internet Archive without
the ads.[1]

[1]
[https://archive.org/details/AWelcomeToBritain](https://archive.org/details/AWelcomeToBritain)

------
Animats
"Overpaid, overfed, oversexed, and over here".

